# neuer speicher... alles putt



## cl4sh (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich hab da ein recht großes Problem.

Und zwar habe ich vor kurzem neuen Arbeitsspeicher bekommen. Kurze Info:
Alter Speicher: 2x Corsair CMX512 PC3200 (400MHZ) CL2

Neuer Speicher: 4x Corsair ValueSelect512 PC3200 (400MHZ) CL2.5

Mainboard: Asus A8N-SLI Premium

System: WinXP Home mit SP2

So nun gibts da ein paar Ungereihmtheiten bzw. Probleme mit denen ich zu kämpfen habe.

1. Wenn ich im BIOS bei den Ram auf [Auto] stelle stellt er bei den alten Ram 266MHZ und CL3 ein, bei den neuen 333MHZ und CL2.5
-> Hilft hier vllt ein BIOS Update?

2. Als ich die neuen Speicher eingebaut habe hat er bis auf die 333MHZ alles richtig erkannt (Dual Channel 2GB etc.) jedoch ging alles drunter und drüber.

2.1. Das System wurde instabil: Bei Spielen ging der PC einfach aus und restartete sich

2.2. Beim Booten konnte im Windows zu ~60% entweder Zonealarm oder Antivir nicht geladen werden. Manchmal jedoch ging es. Darüber hinaus hat er bei dem "Willkommen"-Bildschirm oftmals einfach nochmal gebootet, und das soweit bis ich Windows neu installieren musste.

2.3. Bei der Installation wurds dann noch kranker. Er hat alles soweit installiert bis er EIGENTLICH ins Windows booten hätte müssen, jedoch hat er den Windows-Konfigurationsbildschirm erneut gebootet (dort wo man Datum/Uhrzeit, Netzwerkeinstellungen etc. einstellt) und das immer wieder. Dann auf einmal kam ein Bluescreen, den ich zwar nicht verstanden habe, aber es stand etwas mit "Physischer Speicher" drin...
Nunja, Speicher wieder umgetauscht.. Installation hat geklappt.

Nun bin ich soweit dass ich Treiber etc. installieren konnte und nun hier Rat suche.

Jetzt is natürlich das Problem, dass ich die Speicher gern einbauen würde, weil ich die 2GB brauche, jedoch nicht weiß ob ichs nochmal probieren soll.

BIOS Version weiß ich grad eben leider nicht, ist aber mit Sicherheit nicht die Neueste! (Kanns daran liegen?)

Ich danke für jedliche Hilfe!


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. Februar 2008)

Probier erstmal nur 2 der 4 neuen Speicher. Oder noch besser einzeln testen, eventuell hat einer der Riegel ja eine Macke.


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Februar 2008)

Genau. Die beste Wahl in so einem Fall ist erstmal ein Biosupdate. Und wenn sich dann nichts bessert ist mindestens einer der Ram-Riegel defekt.

Beim prüfen der Riegel ist Memtest ganz nützlich. Immer einen Riegel einbauen und das Programm den Riegel testen lassen.

memtest.org


----------



## cl4sh (22. Februar 2008)

super danke euch!

memtest irgendwie auf ne cd gebracht (pc stürzte immer ab, das aber komischerweise mit den alten speichern) und laufen lassen. Einer der 4 neuen Speicher ist wirklich hinüber. Also zumindest wird ein fehler ausgegeben.

musste aufgrund einer kaputten ntfs.sys windows neu draufkloppen. Das hab ich nun mit den 3 verbliebenen neuen Speichern gemacht und ... geht... bis jetzt.
Hab noch keine anspruchsvollen programme laufen lassen (wie auch... erstma alle treiber installn) aber läuft um einiges stabiler als zuvor.

morgen kommen paar games drauf und so weiter ... hoff es läuft alles weiterhin gut.

danke nochmal!


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. Februar 2008)

Den Speicher wirst du natürlich zurück geben? Gewährleistungsfall.

Glückwunsch, dass es wieder funktioniert und ich helfen konnte.


----------



## cl4sh (22. Februar 2008)

klar, morgen geh ich auf die post und schick den zurück.

also es läuft alles stabil, alles super. danke nochmal


----------

